# Fehler beim DVD brennen



## C-Gam (17. April 2007)

Folgendes Problem.

Ich habe seit längerem ein Problem DVD´s unter Windows XP Home zu brennen.
Zur Info :

CD brennen funktioniertt.
Verschiedene Brennprogramme probiert. (nero, CloneDVD, WinDVD)
Einen anderen internen sowie externen Brenner (die an anderen Rechner funktionieren) ausprobiert.

Beim Abschluss der DVD kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung.

Hat jemand eine Idee


----------



## C-Gam (17. April 2007)

Nachtrag :

DVD lesen klappt und mit den Rohlingen (Philips) die ich habe hat es auch schon funktioniert.


----------

